# what to do with lead rope when riding?



## RyeDING4me (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry all. This is probably a dumb question but I'm gonna ask anyway. 

What should I do with the lead rope when riding? Meaning, I realize it is bad to lead with the reins so I want to leave the rope halter on under the bridle so I can attach the lead rope to walk through some things from the ground but what do I do with the rope when I'm riding. I have thought of tying it to something but got a vision of me getting stuck in it if something should happen . ??


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

If you're riding western, I would just wrap the end around your horn. Make a nice long loop, no tension at all. 

If English, I would either buy a grabstrap, or make a temporary one out of twine, and just loop it through there. I know some people wrap around the neck, but I think that's a bad idea ... For many reasons.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Western: wrap it around your saddle horn.

English: Tuck it into your belt loop


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

I have seen western riders wrap it around the horn, but I don't ride western. If you are talking about riding english, I have no idea... other than taking it off the halter and tying it around your waist or something. :lol:


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Tuck it into your belt loop even if you ride Western. Very handy.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ok, the tuck it into your belt loop are assuming that it is still attached to the halter. If you detach it, then coil it , tie it onto the horn and if you have enough rope, tie the middle of the coil, so that yo have a figure eight instead of a plain circle of coils (you can't get your leg through the smaller opennings of the figure eight). 

If it is still attached to the halter, then you can tuck it up into your belt. push the looped end up under the belt with the tail stickig out and down . Don't tie it to your belt, EVER. you want it to stay on your belt, but come loose very easily if you fall off.


----------



## aeosborne2002 (Jan 30, 2012)

Most of the people at my barn will wrap up the rope and clip it to a belt loop when riding (we ride english).


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

DO NOT clip or tie it to you! Through a belt loop is fine, but don't attach it! Granted in most instances the belt loop would probably break, but personally, I would rather not be attached to the horse at all as I fall....just asking for trouble, getting stepped on, dragged...you get the picture.

I think a piece of twin like a wussy strap on an english saddle would work, and as has been said-western-around your horn. I used to (years ago for trails) tie an UNATTACHED lead around my waste or put it in a fanny pack. Just make sure it is loose enough to not pull on your horse-and tight enough not to cause tripping.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Just lead with the reins, nothing wrong with that, I wouldnt tie one up with reins attached to a bit, for that I unhook th ereins and slip em through the loop on the rope halter.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Wrap it up and clip it to one of the D rings on your saddle. 

But I do agree with Joe, I lead with the reins when I have to get off to lead. It doesn't harm so long as you're aware of the action of the bit you've got in.

I'd rather avoid keeping a halter on under a bridle I think - the risk of rubbing is too great. But that's just me


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

i take the halter off too. i leave a spare lead rope in the saddle bags. but generally as mentioned i will lead her with reins or preferable just grab hold of her bridle halter and lead her where i want her to go.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't really ride with a lead. I think its fine to lead with a bridle. If your horse is well trained he should follow without pressure, so it shouldn't make a difference. If not, don't leave the lead attached, wrap it and clip it to a D ring.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I used to when I had one that wouldn't cross creeks at times or something like that. I rode english at the time, and the reins were not long enough to make sure I could get far enough away from the horse when I had to walk him across something....he sometimes popped it and would have landed on me! So, depends on the situation. ;-)


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

You could get snap on reins, then use them as a lead.

I ride with a rope halter and lead on when I go on long or rough trail rides. Run it through the gullet and let it drape.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

When I was doing a lot of teaching and had children that needed to be lead when cantering but fine of a lead for walk and trot (this was out hacking) I would attach the rope to the noseband of the bridle, flip the rope under the reins and over the ponies neck and just tie it back to the rope.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

A well-trained horse should follow you without too much pressure, but even the best horse will have an off day. There is nothing wrong with bridle-leading. Though technically at the farm, we're made to lead with one hand on the ring of the bit (and, shocker, it doesn't annoy or harm the horses at all because there is no major tugging on the mouth and no tooth-clinking).


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

You could always use mecate reins, basically a lead/rein combo. It's very handy especially for trail riding. I switch back and forth depending on the day or events but I love it on the trails!

(Not my horse) Just for showing the mecate setup.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

I throw mine on the ground lol


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I imagine it would be personal preference and what kind of bridle you are riding in and what you are doing.

I don't ride with a halter under a bridle. If you decide that riding with a halter underneath works for you, tucking it through your belt loops like others said is the best. If riding in a snaffle I usually ride with a mecate setup like Annanoel suggested, so it has a built in lead rope sort of speak. If riding in a good bridle with romel reins I use a get down, leading with romel reins is a no no. My horses lead well so I don't hesitate to lead them with split reins. I put my right rein up on my horn with a half hitch so it doent fall on the ground and gets stepped on and lead with my left rein.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I will only ride with a halter on under the bridle and a leadrop either looped around the saddlehorn or in th cantle-bag. Never know when you're going to have to tie your horse 

With an english saddle (when I stll rode englis) I would loop the lead through one of the rings on the saddle.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

This is attractive way to have use of your lead rope attached to your halter under the bridle...loop the lead around the neck of the horse, then back towards the clip end. Make some loops around the end of it, similiar to when you organize hanging lead ropes.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I ride western and use a "get-down-rope." I think it looks classy and it fits nicely under a bridle. Makes leading and tying out on the trail a breeze. 

#GD1 Get Down-Plain Nose


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

Personally,I hate the look of a halter under a bridle. It is just to much stuff on the horse's head for me. Most of the time, I use a riding halter and rope reins. Makes it easy and simple. Even if I ride in a regular bridle, I feel I could tie my horse safely. That extra lead hanging down while riding just looks like something to get caught in the brush or under a horse's foot while grazing or drinking.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

When I ride. Western it's at the ranch, and since I'm staff I take my lead rope with me in case I need to tie my horse up to help a camper or something and we just wrap it around the horn a certain way so it won't slip...it's hard to explain but if your holding the rope (attached to the horse) so it's not crossed now turn it in. Towards the horse so it make an X and put that over the horn and repeat


----------

